# Quotes from the Amsterdam Mafia



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2007)

I am particularly indebted to Francis Nigel Lee's bold work, A Christian Introduction to the History of Philosophy.

I endeavor to cull the best quotes from the Amsterdam men: Kuyper, Vollenhoven, Dooyeweerd, Van Til, and Stoker.

Vollenhoven:


> If we concentrate all our strength against the enemy, on the antithesis, God will not withhold his blessing from us.



p. 203.

Dooyeweerd:


> Which of you can hesitate and tarry, when the King of our science summons you to the battlefield of the spirit...never forget--the demand of science comes to you not as a demand of human culture, but as a demand of Christ your King



p. 204

I have a bunch of cool Van Til quotes I will post later.


----------

